# I never see my cat drink?!



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

I might sound really silly, but I never seem to see the cats drink. They eat various wets smilla, animonda cary, CFF. And have a sprinkle of dry of millies lion heart or applaws. 250g wet approx and 10g dry approx a day. Are they being hydrated by the water/moisture in the wet food or should I encourage them too drink more? 
Many thanks 







TOBY ^







JESS^


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Cats are designed to get the vast majority of their moisture from their food, and wet food usually has more moisture than a natural raw diet. As you're feeding a bit of dry as well you could 'soup up' the wet food by adding a bit more water if you're worried. Other people have also had success with cat fountains as the running water is much more appealing to some cats (hence why many drink from taps and such).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I very rarely see mine drink either. I'm sure they get all they need from their wet food.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Nope, all wet diet here and I've not seen them drink in months - in fact the only time the level of the water bowl changes is when they put a frog in it.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Both my cats are fed raw (with a splash of water added) and wet, plus a teaspoon of a dry each day as a treat, and they never drink water. I put fresh water out every day because I feel I should, but it's never touched. They are perfectly healthy and have plenty of wees so I assume they are getting enough moisture from their food.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Rodney very rarely drinks so I can only assume he's getting all the moisture he needs from his food, I wouldn't worry about them not drinking myself but you could always add a teaspoon of water to their food if you're concerned.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Oleg rarely drink either but sometimes comes to a sink for a sip.
I sometimes give him fish or liver "juice" (flavoured water/blood) which he loves but doesn t use the water tray that much.
Edit : I replaced the tray with a clear glass and I did catch him at it a couple of times over the last few months which is more than with tray he used to have.
He s also fed mostly wet with the occasional dry as a treat.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine are raw & wet fed and drink from fountains, it is very hot here though.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

i've only ever seen D&B drink water when it's hot outside!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bronn will often drink from my glass, but I think that is out of spite more than anything. When he doesn't go out for the day he does 3-4 tennis ball sized wees in oko litter. 

He is fed raw and wet (around 200g a day) and gets the odd treat. I do add some water to his raw food to make a juicy soup.


----------



## Lee786 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a drink fountain for mine and he always drinks always has........also eats wet food.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

80/20 raw/canned here. Nobody drinks. (though the water is freshened daily of course!)


----------



## Mazikeen (Jan 28, 2016)

I once heard that cats don't like their food and water near each other so you could try putting it somewhere else. I know that my cat seems to never drink but if I leave a glass of water on the side upstairs he is all over it!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

One is a blue moon have they used the fountain or bowl, during the hottest days of the summer maybe and only possibly one out of the six. They are 95% raw fed, other are tins of oily fish. I do add bone broth, made from trotters etc, to each meat batch. I've got a pressure cooker going as I message.


----------



## Helen1990 (Dec 29, 2015)

Do they go out? They might be getting fluids from puddles and the like if so. Leo drinks quite a bit from his water bowl (more than any other cat I've had) and doesn't mind it being next to his food either. He also indulges in my glass of water on the bedside table and the shower tray. He's on a wet food diet wth dry mixed in and I tend to put a small amount of water in amongst the dry biscuits if I haven't seen him drink that day.


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Helen1990 said:


> Do they go out? They might be getting fluids from puddles and the like if so. Leo drinks quite a bit from his water bowl (more than any other cat I've had) and doesn't mind it being next to his food either. He also indulges in my glass of water on the bedside table and the shower tray. He's on a wet food diet wth dry mixed in and I tend to put a small amount of water in amongst the dry biscuits if I haven't seen him drink that day.


Yes they both go out. I've been adding some warm water to their dinner since reading this, just for a piece of mind


----------

